

Needed a co-founder  how to find one? - parthshah


======
willpower101
<http://www.gabrielweinberg.com/startupswiki/Ask_YC_Archive>

Search more. It's covered like once a month.

------
ecommando
first.. identify their role, and yours. Be clear about it. It's the first
thing they'll ask you after you tell them what the company will be doing. The
lines need to be very well defined, especially if you don't know this person,
so that the roles don't conflict.

Before you "find" one, do the above. Then repost :)

Cheers R

------
abbasmehdi
Pair programming is like casual dating for finding co-founders. :-)

